
Show HN: Hand Tracking for Mobile AR/VR/IOT - kahkuen
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=qCVahnoM-Fk<p>We started working on this more since last year (the VR market was slightly better at that time).<p>One of the differences between this and the existing tech (eg. LeapMotion) is this runs on generic depth&#x2F;stereo sensors and embedded platforms. So, there is no extra HW needed for many AR headsets with depth sensor already.<p>We do see many applications for this, but could be wrong.
We hope to get your opinion on this.<p>Here is another demo video showing the accuracy:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=uBdvL6F0hLE
======
hipboi
Looks promising. How about the CPU usage?

~~~
kahkuen
it runs real time on Samsung S7 (using single core) for 60+ fps. On my 4 year
old laptop, it takes 1x% single core.

